# How to find train volumes for various Amtrak lines?



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi all,

Would anyone know where I could find information regarding the number of cars per train for various Amtrak train lines (such as Capitol Corridor, Pacific Surfliner, etc.)?

Thanks!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2016)

There is a thread about just this under the "Amtrak FAQ" sub forum. (I'm sorry I can't link to it now.)


----------



## pennyk (Aug 9, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> There is a thread about just this under the "Amtrak FAQ" sub forum. (I'm sorry I can't link to it now.)


This may or may not be up to date:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/32610-line-numbersconsist-listings/


----------



## Melissa (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

